

An unexpected application of the P vs. NP problem (2003) - cool-RR
http://www.joeydevilla.com/2003/04/07/what-happened-to-me-and-the-new-girl-or-the-girl-who-cried-webmaster/

======
michael_dorfman
A true classic, and getting a well-deserved revival of sorts due to the recent
link in CodingHorror.

Well worth the read, if you haven't already.

